# Hatching Times.



## Mime454 (Sep 13, 2012)

How long does it take for heteropteryx dilatata eggs to hatch? Some sites say several months, while others say several weeks. If anyone has a solid answer, that'd be great.

I'm asking this for purely academic purposes.


----------



## gripen (Sep 13, 2012)

Please do not buy these. You could get in lots of trouble. If you already have than destroy the ova. Please don't give this forum a bad name.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 13, 2012)

gripen said:


> Please do not buy these. You could get in lots of trouble. If you already have than destroy the ova. Please don't give this forum a bad name.


So I have a project for Biology to compare a US herbivore insect species to an exotic one. I have to find the local one. Walking sticks are easy to find. I have to present research on the exotic. I'm finding conflicting info, and I was wondering if anyone internationally had experience with these.

I put the last sentence so it wouldn't get deleted for my being American. I'm not going to lie, I want them bad, but you guys have convinced me not to buy them.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> So I have a project for Biology to compare a US herbivore insect species to an exotic one. I have to find the local one. Walking sticks are easy to find. I have to present research on the exotic. I'm finding conflicting info, and I was wondering if anyone internationally had experience with these.
> 
> I put the last sentence so it wouldn't get deleted for my being American. I'm not going to lie, I want them bad, but you guys have convinced me not to buy them.


Wait... You were assigned to get exotic sticks? Or is it like a science project?


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have to plcatch and show to the class a native stick. I have to research and present facts about an exotic one.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I have to plcatch and show to the class a native stick. I have to research and present facts about an exotic one.


Oh. So you're not required to get jungle nymphs. You just have to talk about them


----------



## aNisip (Sep 13, 2012)

gripen said:


> Please do not buy these. You could get in lots of trouble. If you already have than destroy the ova. Please don't give this forum a bad name.


+1


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 13, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Oh. So you're not required to get jungle nymphs. You just have to talk about them


Yes. I don't think that they would require me to break the law. Lol


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Yes. I don't think that they would require me to break the law. Lol


That would be an interesting class haha


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 18, 2012)

Dilitata hatch faster in warmer temps from what Ive seen. Incubation time varies but like many say actually keeping them isnt worth the risks or a black mark to the hobby that already rides the unregulated lines of the laws. They also have very short life spans.


----------



## gripen (Sep 18, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> That would be an interesting class haha


Heheh today children we will be taking illegal narcotics and testing there effects...


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 18, 2012)

gripen said:


> Heheh today children we will be taking illegal narcotics and testing there effects...


In my advanced bio class we tested the effects of several illegal drugs on rats. No joke. I got to test ecstasy on my rat. I felt pretty bad for it, but it certainly wasn't the worst one.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> In my advanced bio class we tested the effects of several illegal drugs on rats. No joke. I got to test ecstasy on my rat. I felt pretty bad for it, but it certainly wasn't the worst one.


  

THEY LET YOU DO THAT??? That's so cruel!!!


----------



## gripen (Sep 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> THEY LET YOU DO THAT??? That's so cruel!!!


It is a common practice in most biological schools and labs.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 20, 2012)

Lucky rat. :wub:


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 20, 2012)

What were the effects on the rat? (other than the giant rat orgy)


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 20, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> What were the effects on the rat? (other than the giant rat orgy)


We had 2 male rats, so no orgy happened. They were nicer to us and seemed to like each other more. They reacted faster to stimuli, and did better in the quintessential cheese in the center of a maze test.

we used very low doses, but it just seemed to make them better rats. lol


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 20, 2012)

Ha, sounds about right.


----------

